# Need pro help with flexing shower pan



## busterdude87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, first post here. Really need some help... Had a water leak and installed a new shower drain. All went well but floor pan is flexing and I'm really worried that the flexing is going to break the drain pipe, as its only 8 inches long or so from the p trap to the manifold. Shower pan was installed incorrectly as seen in the picture. There's no mortar under the pan. Of course this picture was taken before the new drain was installed.

Does anybody know a fix for the missing mortar to stabilize the shower pan? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm not a pro, but this might be a place for spray foam.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd try to push mortar back under the pan as much as possible.

Something that may help with the flexing drain would be to install a Davke  3000 Shower Drain which will allow some flexing of the drain as it uses a no-hub connection to the drain pipe which is more forgiving.


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 10, 2011)

Your might try renting a manual grout pump.  They have small hoppers (usually a few gallons), and are portable.  The simple lever-action will push fluid mortar more effectively than trying to ram it in by hand.


----------



## busterdude87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks alot guys.  I watched some videos of these pumps and they look like exactly what I need.  I'll check it out more and post back with results.  Thanks again for the help.  I really appreciate it!

I'll be trying this but if anyone has any other input it would be appreciated too.  Thanks again.  I'll make sure to post results no matter what for you guys and to hopefully help other folks in this same situtation.


----------



## busterdude87 (Dec 21, 2011)

I cant find any place within 100 miles from my home to rent a small grout pump. This would work if i could find one. I have spent a solid week looking and calling around. I guess I will switch to plan B. I have no plan B yet but will have to try something. Thanks everyone


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2011)

Google ; Spray foam under shower pan


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 21, 2011)

busterdude87 said:


> I cant find any place within 100 miles from my home to rent a small grout pump. This would work if i could find one. I have spent a solid week looking and calling around. I guess I will switch to plan B. I have no plan B yet but will have to try something. Thanks everyone



My advice, buy one and get the job done right. it will cost more time and $$ to replace later on. And you can sell it or rent it out to any plumbers or anyone else with the same issues. :2cents:

That's how us Farmers get things done anyway.


----------



## busterdude87 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks inspectorD. I think your correct and the advice is spot on. The cost is around $600.00 but as you said it will cost a lot more to take the shower out and remodle later if I do a half *** job now. After doing all the research this is the answer. Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 23, 2011)

That's cheap compared to a rotted floor and redoing it all...


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 23, 2011)

busterdude87 said:


> Thanks inspectorD. I think your correct and the advice is spot on. The cost is around $600.00 but as you said it will cost a lot more to take the shower out and remodle later if I do a half *** job now. After doing all the research this is the answer. Thank you so much for the reply.



Your welcome,but it was bridgemans idea for the pump, I just didn't think you should give up just yet. I wish you good luck,(I love shopping for new tools) and tell us how it works out. Merry Christmas.


----------

